# Yorkshire Puddings ? Boy am I hungry !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,5-2004562199,00.html


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Writes note to self:

'Must get up north, more often!'

I like the other list of Bradford Tits:



> POP Idol star Gareth Gates singer Kiki Dee, Countdown host Richard Whiteley and Sooty creator Harry Corbett all come from Bradford.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Luckily I can admit to being from Harrogate and not Bradford.

Doesn't stop people calling me a Yorkshire tit though


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

I am currently living in Bradford and I can confirm that most females up here are larger than most it's just a pity about the face and brains! :wink:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I must have gone out with the girl who bought that average down.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually, that entire article only proves that whoever wrote it knows nowt about boobs.

The girls in bradford may just have wider backs. They could all have 41 inch chests and AA cup boobs. Whereas the lasses in Edinburgh, may all be slim young ladies with FFs.

Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> The girls in bradford may just have wider backs. They could all have 41 inch chests and AA cup boobs. Whereas the lasses in Edinburgh, may all be slim young ladies with FFs.


Well that's my new-year plans sorted out then!

H


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Does this mean we don't call them Bristols now but Bradfords?


----------

